

SelfCloud - Your own cloud - urza
http://ifmw.mobi/

======
UnoriginalGuy
Amazing how many comments in this thread think this is the same as Owncloud.
If they had just read the FAQ they would have known that it wasn't.

Owncloud is a client->server<-client model, this is a client<->client model.
Essentially any "client" can become a "server."

Owncloud is a great business tool for companies, I think this product is more
aimed at individuals with multiple devices who want to share files between
them...

PS - Owncloud has a lot of technical hurdles to overcome. Both the client AND
server needs a lot of work. It is a great concept, but needs some refinement.

~~~
heldrida
...for the same reason the title suggested "own cloud (like dropbox but on
your own server)". Isn't Dropbox client > server < client ? Also, because
people mentioned that's a pity it's not available yet for Linux. Let's be
fair, it's "amazing how you ignored the title".

~~~
urza
The title was my bad. I misunderstood how the SelfCloud works. I am glad
somebody pointed it out.

------
mrintegrity
As far as I can see it doesn't offer anything that isn't already covered by
OwnCloud. Owncloud also offers integration with many other web apps featuring
calendaring, ldap, email, etc.. The only license info I can find states "All
rights reserved".. I don't have a windows pc to install it on but I assume it
has a click through license agreement.. I would have to read that carefully
for any "you grant us remote access to your self hosted files" or similar
crazyness.

Owncloud is released under the AGPL v3.. my only real gripe with owncloud is
the fairly shoddy android app!

~~~
casca
I stopped using Owncloud after the sync client deleted a new local file. If a
component that's designed to synchronise files will happily delete them in an
unrecoverable way, that's a design that I won't trust my data to.

------
heldrida
For those who are looking for a Linux alternative for this, check the open
source ownCloud at <http://owncloud.org/>

------
mark_l_watson
This looks useful, and I have also looked at ownCloud.

A little off topic, but I feel reasonably secure keeping sensitive information
on Dropbox and Google Drive by using a little trick: I have scripts for
different work flows that ZIP and GPG encrypt material and copy (overwriting
previous version) to Dropbox and Drive for backup.

This is not so convenient in that I can't access encrypted material easily on
my droid phone and iPad.

~~~
aw3c2
Android is a good OS. You can en/decrypt GPG files with the free software gem
APG: <http://www.thialfihar.org/projects/apg/> And of course you can unzip.
You have full access to the filesystem on your user facing storage partition.

------
sdoering
Well interesting, not the first, won't be the last.

I am using ownCloud on my own server for things, that are not that mission-
critical and I am using git on my own server for private repos.

What is left, is some kind of alternative (selfhosted, open source) for google
docs. Some alternative for a spreadsheat and some text-document, editable via
a browser.

~~~
andrewflnr
Etherpad, if you don't already know about it, but you're also probably
interested in interior.substance.io.

------
j_s
Yes, I would like to trust all my documents, photos, etc. to a random software
development company (and a product with no published business plan to fund its
own existence) located on the other side of the world in a country where the
government has an active interest in using technology to accumulate
information it would not otherwise be able to obtain from citizens of my
country... where do I sign up?

------
Toenex
A decent list of file syncing alternatives is available on wikipedia
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_synchronizat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_synchronization_software)].

------
jack-r-abbit
dang... was really hoping it was what the title says it is. If there ever was
a case for the mods resetting the HN title, this is it. I DO have my own
server... but it runs linux and that does me no good with this app. :(

~~~
account_taken
Try open source owncloud, I created a script on GitHub that will install the
server with SSL on a fresh Debian server. I am syncing from OSX, Windows and
Ubuntu. Try it in a VM

<https://github.com/mgutz/owncloud-ssl>

~~~
wildmXranat
Awesome, thanks for posting it and not even for the setup script. I haven't
heard about owncloud before.

------
metastew
It doesn't seem to support Linux presently... Which is a shame because I'd
love to set this up on my Linux-powered HTPC.

------
omarchowdhury
Doesn't this defeat the purpose of cloud?

~~~
FreezerburnV
No, this gives the control of the cloud to the people using it. Security
conscious people or people that want to keep their data as their own data
(rather than in the nebulous state of being on someone else's hardware, thus
ownership is murky) are (mostly) the ones who would want to use something like
this.

------
darxius
Looks interesting but the spelling/formatting mistakes riddled through the
homepage turn me off.

------
nodata
Does it support LAN Sync? Shared folders with non-SelfCloud users? Instant
Upload from Android?

------
tobeportable
Alternatives ?

~~~
tobeportable
Seafile is my horse : <http://seafile.com/en/home>

~~~
beagle3
Care to share a little more? I've heard about it, but haven't heard from
anyone actually using it.

Is it stable? Does it work as advertised?

~~~
tobeportable
It is stable enough for me. The opened issues on the github aren't really game
breaking.

------
rmangi
Datacenter == shared folder? really?

~~~
TillE
In fairness, there are a number of mistakes on the page that indicate it
wasn't written by a native speaker.

~~~
chacham15
The about page indicates that the company is based in China.

------
tteam
Our Tonido Personal Cloud software (<http://www.tonido.com>) and sync clients
offers exactly the same (Like dropbox but on your own server) on all the OS'es
(Windows, Mac and Linux). We also have awesome mobile apps for iOS, Android,
Windows 7.5 and Blackberry.

~~~
urza
But tonido is limited to 2GB or something like that, isnt it?

